# Working on a shell script to check for blacklisted IPs...



## tonyg (Sep 7, 2014)

Guys, if anyone has a list or knows where to get a list of blacklisted IPs (RBLs) I would really appreciate the info.

I'm working on a shell script to check my IPs on a regular basis and need some blacklisted ones to verify operation.

If such a list is not available, a PM with a black listed IP would work also.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 7, 2014)

I think @Munzy wrote a script that would show all blacklisted IPs.  You could probably ask him to develop some kind of an API or something to help you out with your own script.

I don't recall exactly since... well...  my memory's kinda crap right now, but wouldn't mind shooting him a message about that.


----------



## Munzy (Sep 7, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I think @Munzy wrote a script that would show all blacklisted IPs.  You could probably ask him to develop some kind of an API or something to help you out with your own script.
> 
> I don't recall exactly since... well...  my memory's kinda crap right now, but wouldn't mind shooting him a message about that.


Mine is for Stop Forum Spam.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 7, 2014)

Munzy said:


> Mine is for Stop Forum Spam.



Ahh well then.  My bad.  

I guess then someone else might have a system in place for it, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## yolo (Sep 7, 2014)

This is a great place to get individual ips along with subnets of ips 

http://www.spamhaus.org/sbl/listings/velocity-servers.net


----------



## splitice (Sep 8, 2014)

I wrote this last month as I wanted something that could check thousands of IPs (large cidrs) in a few seconds (either threaded or event based if adns utils is installed).

https://github.com/splitice/bulkdnsblcheck


----------



## tonyg (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for their feedback!


----------

